# Hysterectomy and IBS-D...Help!



## 17857 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have had IBS-D for 17 years, started after removal of gallbladder when I was 15yo.Recently I had a hysterectomy (due to cervical cancer)and was wondering how will my IBS-D work now? Will it be the same? I have it so bad I may as well eat in the bathroom bcuz in a matter of minutes it comes right back out anyway! Is this gonna continue or get better? So far I can see that IBS-D is still there but cant tell whats what due to post-op gas!Can anyone help me with this matter?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Susan. I'm sorry you had to go through this ordeal. It's hard to tell what will happen after surgery, especially a hysterectomy. Ask your doc what to expect. If this doesn't work, do some research on your own there are websites that offer support for women who have had hysterectomies, it might be worth checking into.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Susan,I had my gallbladder removed and then 8 weeks later, my ovaries - I was a bit C at first due to the meds, then became D again. Ask the doc about this as kazzy mentions, but also give it some time - I don't know how long ago your surgery was, but I am sure the doc would give you some time guidelines.Some calcium could also be helpful for this, also questran for post gallbladder removal D - there are some posts here. Also check out hystersisters.com as that site is pretty informative.But your first line of attack is ask your doctor before taking anything - and for expectations in your case...Lastly (((HUGS))) to you, and I am so sorry you had cervical cancer - I wish you continued healing and comfort.Blessings to you ~ Marilyn


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Susan,I had IBS-D for over 20 years [still have my gall bladder though







] In September I had total hysterectomy, bladder and bowel repair.I can say that my IBS has improved significantly [so far...had it too long to expect it to just disappear]. We have been discussing, of late, here on this forum the idea that our hormone patches may have a constipating effect. I know it certainly has for me.Now for someone who had C before, it would not be such a good thing, but for me it has improved my health and quality of life 10 fold.Did you keep your ovaries? Are you doing fiber? Have you tried calcium?Hope you find something that helps~Karen


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I actually didnt have IBS before my Hysterectomy, atleast I dont think I did, only after, so I guess I cannot really comment on the difference it may or not make. But I do wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi susan and welcome...if you want to mail me my address is mainjulie1962###hotmail.com i know what you are going through as i have had this problem too...


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Susan,When was your hyster? Recently? Immediately after surgery, I don't know many women [and believe me, I've read plenty] who did not have some sort of bowel trouble afterward.Did you have abdominal or vaginal hysterectomy? This seems to make a whole lot of difference in what you deal with as well.


----------



## 17857 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the support and suggestions.I had my hyst(TAH) a little over 4 weeks now and never had C afterward as most do. I am back to the normal IBS D.As for other support site I am a member of a few. Hystersister...HUH, I will never go back to that rude unsupportive place. However I am a member of HYSTERHOME, a wonderful place to be!I will check on those links, thanks.Well gotta run, as always ...nature calls!


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Susan!!!People were rude to you at hystersisters? There are a couple people over there that rub me the wrong way and the Mods tend to be slightly negative on occasion...but I have to say, I have made some good friends I have actually met with over there!!!What were they mean to you about...and I bet I could name who they were.LOL...I had a woman tell me after I started asking about my bladder repair and suspension issues...that she was sure I'd have life long trouble, and that it ruined her life [suspension, not repair] and that she couldn't 'wait for my progression into the ugly world of urinary problems to see how it played out!"Now that is encouraging! LOL I just stayed away from her and knew she was one of those gals that finds the ugly in life no matter where she looks.Look for Spasmo, Texastea, Tanner or Princetonpeach. All darlings, and you'll get more happy and helpful support than you can shake a stick out.I'm sorry you were treated poorly!~Karen


----------

